# 2 server unter einer IP laufen lassen.....WIE?



## raketenserver (11. September 2004)

servus.....
habe die seite durch googeln gefunden und habe auch gleich mal ne frage....

ich habe ein privates netzwerk mit 10 rechner......zwei davon sind server

also mein netzt funktioniert einwandfrei.....standleitung mit fester IP vergabe durch anbieter....hauptserver in dem zwei netzwerkarten sind...an einer hängen über einen switch die anderen 8 rechner...an der anderen karte hängt der zweite server..
ich will folgendes....auf dem hauptserver läuft mittels software ein webserver...nun möchte ich den zweiten server auch als webserver benutzen......

geht das überhaupt mit nur einer IP vom anbieter wen ja wie sollte die konfiguration der netzwerkkarten im hauptserver seinist es möglich die beiden server unabhängig voneinander mittels verschiedener dyndns(webadressen) aufzurufen

die server laufen beide mit win XP......
besitze allerdings keinen router(hardware)....doch bin ich im besitz aller windows betriebsysteme einschlieslich win 2003 enterprise edition....

so ich hoffe das war einigermassen verständlich ansonsten fragt nochmal.....
danke mal für eure hilfe im voraus.....
( ist alles nur für eigenzwecke um zu lernen nicht für den komerziellen gebrauch.....einfach just for fun).....


----------



## squeaker (11. September 2004)

das ist so ohne weiteres nicht möglich. Die einzige mir bekannte möglichkeit ist eine spezielle Software auf einem dedizierten Rechner (der bekommt alle Anfragen) und die verteilt die dann innerhalb weiter. Siehe dazu auch load balancing.

Kannst du näheres über die Webserver sagen? Was läuft drauf? Warum 2 server?


----------



## raketenserver (11. September 2004)

servus...
danke für deine antwort.......
der eine webserver soll asl allgemeiner informations server fungieren....der andere möchte ich für testzwecke  laufen lassen....
der hauptserver ist ein quattroboard mit 3Ghz proz.....winXP prof.
der zweite server dualboard mit pentium 266mmx proz ...win XP prof.

warum ich das ganze will?ganz einfach...aus reinen lernzwecken ich möchte wissen wozu die heutige technik im stande ist und da ich über die dazu benötigte hardware verfüge geht das ganze wesentlich einfacher da mann bekanntlicherweise Nur aus theorie nicht lernen kann...;-)

mir wurde gesagt das mann über die haupt IP das ganze realisieren kann...nur das mann beim zweiten server einen anderen port angeben muss da der erste ja über den 80ger port angesprochen wird....nur reichen dazu meine kenntnisse nicht aus........
 was für angaben benötigst du noch


----------



## TheNBP (11. September 2004)

Das mit den verschiedenen Ports für die Webserver ist die einfachste Lösung.

Der erste hat Standard Port 80, der zweite z.b. 81. Er kann dann über http://dynodns.anbieter.de:81 aufgerufen werden. Man kann auch auf dem ersten Webserver einen Link plazieren der auf den zweiten Server verweist, so muss der Besucher der Seite sich mit den Ports überhaupt nicht herumärgern.
Grundvorraussetzung dafür ist aber das ein Router (egal ob Hardware oder Software) vorhanden ist der die Anfragen an die Ports an die entsprechenden  Webserver weiterleitet.


----------



## HADEX (12. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von raketenserver _
> *
> 
> doch bin ich im besitz aller windows betriebsysteme einschlieslich win 2003 enterprise edition
> ...



also, wenn man überlegt, das alleine die Win2k3 EPE mit Lizenz für 25 Client ca. 4500,- € kostet, dann hast du ein *sauteures* Hobby... aber, wer hat der kann *gg* ... nur weils interessiert, wozu der Aufwand?


----------



## raketenserver (12. September 2004)

servus....
ja da gebe ich dir recht....das ist ein sau teures hobby...ich bin ein vielseitig interesierter mensch das heist ich interesiere mich für alles was mit technik zu tun hat.....auch autos....speziell turboumbauten....auch da bin ich im besitz zweier solcher gefährten...;-)
andere gehen jedes jahr in den urlaub wo ein schweine geld kostet....ich nicht...ich investiere in mein hobby....hab ich mehr davon...
warum ich das machen will ganz einfach aus spass an der ganzen materie....vieleicht kann ich es später mal zu meinem beruf machen wiso auch nicht?
nur weil die masse es komerziell ausnuzt....heist das noch lange nicht das ich das genauso will......zum punkt betriebsysteme....die win2003 ist eine kopie die ich von meinem stievater habe da er eine grosse firma hat wo er dieses system auch einsezt.....aber da ich selber im ausland lebe ist m ir das eh egal ob das legal ist oder nicht.....

und was ist daran verkehrt wenn mann gewisse dinge lernen will und auch in die praxis umsetzen möchte?oder kannst du anhand eines buches einen kompletten fernseher reparieren obwohl du noch nie einen von innen gesehen hast?
............................................................................................................................................
so jetzt nochmal.....mein hauptserver vergibt an alle weiterführenden als standartgateway  die 192.168.0.1..........und da habe ich den zweiten server mit der 192.168.0.100 drann....
der hauptserver lässt sich auch über http//......aufrufen.....und nun möchte ich aber das der zweite server auch über ne separate http//:......addy aufgerufen werden kann....was muss ich alles einstellen(IP`S/und PORTS) damit das ganze auch geht....weil mehrere schon sagten das es über einer ip machbar wäre und manche behaupten wiederum das ne zweite ip nichts bringen würde(von wegen geschwindigeiten).....
ich hab mal gelesen das mann einer netzwerkarte mehrere ip´s vergeben kann....kann ich damit was machen


----------



## HADEX (12. September 2004)

es ist über http header machbar, das du eine IP mit meheren URLs benutzen kannst. Bei subdomains (shop.firma.de) z.b wird das auch so gehandhabt. Mal im IIS nachschauen und ein bissel googlen... findet man schnell etwas. 

guck mal hier: http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20000801.htm


----------



## raketenserver (15. September 2004)

servus.....
ich danke dir erstmal für den tipp......ist echt ne klasse seite.....werde es die nächsten tage mal versuchen....aber ich denke mal das es so klappen könnte.....ich meld mich wieder sobald ich was rausgefunden habe ......

gruss.......raketenserver.....;-)


----------

